
Seeing Theory: A Visual Introduction to Probability and Statistics - kercker
http://students.brown.edu/seeing-theory/?vt=4
======
ivan_ah
Very nice on all fronts: design, usability, and content. Source is here:
[https://github.com/danielkunin/Seeing-
Theory](https://github.com/danielkunin/Seeing-Theory) (Apache licensed)

Seeing projects like these makes me optimistic about EdTech. Such "math toys"
and visualizations can really make otherwise dry STEM subjects come to life.
See also
[http://immersivemath.com/ila/index.html](http://immersivemath.com/ila/index.html)
which is linear algebra book with very good visualizations.

------
madvoid
This is excellent, thank you! I think one thing that would make it better is a
reset button for each visualization. It's always nice to go back to the
default without having to reload.

------
cproctor
Beautiful, and looks thoughtfully-designed. I'm looking forward to seeing this
develop. One bug: In "Distributions", when you add several different values,
they are graphed in lexical order, not numerical order: -5, 104, 12, 8.

------
autokad
I love the distribution charts (especially the beta). I'll send it off to my
old stats professor. it might be a good add in to his lectures

~~~
jeffjose
I made this [1] not so long back to visualize a bunch of statistical
distributions. [1]:
[https://jeffreyjose.com/stats/dist/](https://jeffreyjose.com/stats/dist/)

------
jimhefferon
I clicked on a couple of sections and they seem to be stubs.

Writing a book, even a new and revolutionary book, is a lot of work, much of
it not fun.

------
leeoniya
<broken image>

"Please do not use a mobile device!"

why?

~~~
danielkunin
Hi, I am the creator of Seeing Theory. That message comes up for any touch
screen or mobile device. Unfortunately not all my visualizations are fully
functional on mobile or touch screen devices, so I decided to post that
message and hide the content. I realize that is a bad design choice. I just
changed it to post a pop up message alerting the user that the visualizations
might not be fully functional, but now you should still be able to view all
the content. I will hopefully make it mobile friendly at a later date. Thanks
for the feedback!

~~~
mturmon
Really nice work. I spent a long time studying probability in grad school and
use it daily at work, but I still enjoy seeing simple demos like the ones you
have made.

------
dominotw
I was hoping examples with real world stories and emotional hooks, that's was
'seeing' means to me. This is great effort nevertheless, love this format
compared to traditional book formats.

------
ludicast
Extremely impressive, enjoyed poking through it.

------
chris_shiohama
Beautiful and informative, thank you.

------
rcdmd
Outstanding work by an undergraduate

------
stevehiehn
Awesome, thanks!

